# [SOLVED] Excel - Centering a Number in Merged Cells



## kdeans (Sep 27, 2008)

I have 9 cells merged and I cannot center a number within.

I have 9 cells (3 high by 3 wide creating a square box) and would like to have a number fill the box and be centered. No combination of format and alignment controls will allow me to do that when the font size is close to filling the box. When the font size is smaller so that the number is up to about one half of the size of the combined cells, it seems to be reasonably centered, but as the font size is increased, the number will not stay centered vertically. Horizontal centering seems to remain OK.

Thanx


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Excel - Centering a Number in Merged Cells*

Hi

I take it that you are right clicking the merged cell -> *Format Cells* -> *Alignment *->
Set *Horizontal* and *Vertical *= *Center *-> *OK*

Does this happen in all your workbooks or just one specific workbook?
Have you tried changing the font?
What version of Office do you have?


----------



## kdeans (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Excel - Centering a Number in Merged Cells*

I can't believe that it required a change of font to have the number center properly. Thanx for the suggestion.


----------

